# fas workload



## Guest

wondering how many vendors are staying busy with fas since they lost amh contract.


----------



## Guest

Not me. Just lost all of my AMHSI snowplows last week. So now Im down to 8 properties in 150 mile route  Cripes, I remember the good ol' days when we had 35 properties and alot of snow. Such a fantastic year! Makes me wonder which vendors screw us ALL out of work. I wish they would pick up another good contract. Kinda holding out to see if some vendors drop off so I will pick up.

Oh BTW now if you have snows that dont drop you dont call your re-coord. You have to call each PM individually...ugh! Pain!

I want the old FAS days back!


----------



## david

i lost all recurring maids and snow,and not a new job in over a month now,looks like i bought a smartphone for nothing,im good with them till july then problaby im done,like i told them u cant live like this no work.


----------



## BPWY

They won't let you email your property managers?



I got an email last week from NVMS that told me they do not want call ins unless its an emergency. All other communication send email.


----------



## thanohano44

ARpreservation said:


> Not me. Just lost all of my AMHSI snowplows last week. So now Im down to 8 properties in 150 mile route  Cripes, I remember the good ol' days when we had 35 properties and alot of snow. Such a fantastic year! Makes me wonder which vendors screw us ALL out of work. I wish they would pick up another good contract. Kinda holding out to see if some vendors drop off so I will pick up.
> 
> Oh BTW now if you have snows that dont drop you dont call your re-coord. You have to call each PM individually...ugh! Pain!
> 
> I want the old FAS days back!


So do I. They're forcing you out. Someone has offered to do the work for less than you...


----------



## thanohano44

d+jhomeservices said:


> wondering how many vendors are staying busy with fas since they lost amh contract.


Someone here posted that they cut over 1500 vendors and furloughed several hindered employees. I guess my competitions inside scoop was telling no lie.


----------



## mtmtnman

I don't know how y'all made any $$$$ with FAS in the 1st place. Hell i was getting 100% QC scores from my brokers and still was getting my work picked apart!!! I consider them one of the biggest thieves in the industry. Jobs i would get $2,000 broker direct they where wanting to pay $600.  What a joke. I guess that is one of the things about working for brokers in a way. You learn what things REALLY pay and then you feel slighted when a National tries to feed you dogfood instead of steak!!!! Honestly these Nationals have cut rates SO low trying to cut each others throats there is no money in it for anyone BUT the nationals nowdays. Their 20-25% discount is more that a contractor has left in the end and what do they have for expense? A few office people in India?? Hell i wouldn't bee as bitter about the discounts if they paid immediately but they hold you out 45-90 days so they don't even have the expense of factoring!!!!!


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> I don't know how y'all made any $$$$ with FAS in the 1st place. Hell i was getting 100% QC scores from my brokers and still was getting my work picked apart!!! I consider them one of the biggest thieves in the industry. Jobs i would get $2,000 broker direct they where wanting to pay $600.  What a joke. I guess that is one of the things about working for brokers in a way. You learn what things REALLY pay and then you feel slighted when a National tries to feed you dogfood instead of steak!!!! Honestly these Nationals have cut rates SO low trying to cut each others throats there is no money in it for anyone BUT the nationals nowdays. Their 20-25% discount is more that a contractor has left in the end and what do they have for expense? A few office people in India?? Hell i wouldn't bee as bitter about the discounts if they paid immediately but they hold you out 45-90 days so they don't even have the expense of factoring!!!!!


In the first 6 years, we made a KILLING with them.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> In the first 6 years, we made a KILLING with them.



Was this previous to the mess our country is in now??


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I don't know how y'all made any $$$$ with FAS in the 1st place. Hell i was getting 100% QC scores from my brokers and still was getting my work picked apart!!! I consider them one of the biggest thieves in the industry. Jobs i would get $2,000 broker direct they where wanting to pay $600.  What a joke. I guess that is one of the things about working for brokers in a way. You learn what things REALLY pay and then you feel slighted when a National tries to feed you dogfood instead of steak!!!! Honestly these Nationals have cut rates SO low trying to cut each others throats there is no money in it for anyone BUT the nationals nowdays. Their 20-25% discount is more that a contractor has left in the end and what do they have for expense? A few office people in India?? Hell i wouldn't bee as bitter about the discounts if they paid immediately but they hold you out 45-90 days so they don't even have the expense of factoring!!!!!


Trust me when I say that we would all love to be doing broker work! I know how to work up clients, generate leads, do or ect. I worked sales for years and had to self generate all of my clients. But the fact is, some areas like mine Brokers and Realtors do their own work. or their husband, son, nephew, brother in law, or friend is doing it. We know its not suppose to happen, but frankly it does. I can rattle off a dozen reo brokers and know exactly who they are hiring to do their pp work. I know several doing their own, a few sons are doing it, several spouses. It's frustrating, but that's how it is here. There may be a few Brokers who don't, and I continue to call on them.
I too did very well with Fas, and have very few complaints in the 5 yrs we've been with them.


----------



## GTX63

FAS turned south about 3 years ago. They would pull work orders before they were due, while our crew was in the field and cancel the order without allowing us to update or invoice. Then we would see them shopping the job 30 days later. I wouldn't call them thieves, a thief steals behind your back. They are robbers, straight to your face.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Was this previous to the mess our country is in now??


After the the community agitator took office it slowly went down hill.


----------



## reoguys

We worked with them 3 years ago for a month and then dropped them. Best decision ever made! They'd have us do the work and then AFTERWARDS decide the grass wasn't tall enough only to send us out to do recuts on the same lawn a week later! Had to fight for a few dollars here and there too much ... wasn't worth our time. Like many others here, we made a killing back in the day. We are very professional, always go the extra mile ... had good relationships. Now it's so cutthroat and not worth it to fight for hours for a few bucks here and there. On the other side of the coin, as a former REO agent I know that not paying on services rendered on both the agent and vendor side is a form of revenue for the banks and they have depts set up to capture all the unpaid claims/invoices and get bonused for all that can be generated by rejecting claims/invoices for the slightest excuse which is in the hundreds of thousands of dollars. This is discussed in detail at the national reo conferences. We used to have to factor in a 10% unreimbursable and now it's more like 20-30%. The name of the game is how to not pay on services already rendered. The return is very high on the newbies who don't know any better. They are taken to the cleaners. It's like Linda says ... it's all about greed from the top down. We're in the trenches and you have to know where to draw the line and hold onto your prices. That's why the shoddy work is so prevalant which will catch up with them sooner or later ... just like the zero percent loans that were made.


----------



## Guest

I agree with all, been with FAS for seven years, made a killing. We were known for doing the jobs nobody else wanted or could do. How about 25 acre property with 17 cars and 900 cy of debris. Travelled 4 hours out of area and paid extra for all services cause agents requested us, but was told after we (FAS) cannot do that cause it is not fair. Was asked by FAS to travel this 4 hours to do a wint on a 2 mil home cause the vendor in the area flooded the home. Hummm do I get my out of area pricing? No, we cannot do that, Ok maybe I can go next week. Callback we can give you 500 for wint. Ok I'll go tomorrow. Spent the night at the local casino on them..


----------



## Guest

Nice!

Nice for FAS too! Now someone else in the liability loop!

Nice Grab there!


----------



## mtmtnman

Here's an FAS snowplow job...............


----------



## Guest

FremontREO 

Went back up two months later to do the dewint, no problems. Wife won 1000 at the casino. Got the hazards at 4000 nice for two days...


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Here's an FAS snowplow job...............


FAS only requires a 25 ft plow on drive way and path to front door if snow is 3 inches or higher. If there is ice on the drive way more than 2 inches, bid as over the allowable or call in for price increase.


----------



## GTX63

d+jhomeservices said:


> wondering how many vendors are staying busy with fas since they lost amh contract.


We made more money doing 1/5th the work load from other nationals before we finally kicked them to the curb. Spent so much time chasing our tails over their ca ca we didn't realize it soon enough.


----------



## Guest

Definitely wasn't my fas snow plow. I never push piles to the garage. Pull them and pile away from structures so there isn't any issue with thaw. Mine are so clean u can eat off the gravel when were done  nice of them to shovel the walkway, assuming qc didn't pay them or the gave photos from another job. What is it with contractors working so hard to cut corners. Just do it right!


----------



## david

fas has truly became a joke,use to be good but last couple years it went down drain fast,expect you to work for nothing.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> FAS only requires a 25 ft plow on drive way and path to front door if snow is 3 inches or higher. If there is ice on the drive way more than 2 inches, bid as over the allowable or call in for price increase.




That's a bit ridiculous. Bet the realtors LOVE that plan. It should be cleaned up like you like there. Give it a little street appeal...............


----------



## Guest

FAS laid off 200 employees just befor Christams and deactived 1500 vendors across the country the begining of this month.
There are a lot of issues with this company now.
They just got too big for their britches.
Do you read their newsletter????
All propaganda. They are an extension of the banks and now they can no longer make things work.
They have losy FM, Chase, and AHMI in a lot of areas.
Problem is Cyprexx got some of the contracts and want to pay less!!!!!!
350 for 20 cyd TO's....quack!!!!


----------



## Guest

Hey anyone heard of tis company????


PPS
4262 Blue Diamond Rd #102-157
Las Vegas, NV. 89139
Office: 702-800-1930
Mobile: 702-688-1190
[email protected]


----------



## reoguys

Cleanupman said:


> FAS laid off 200 employees just befor Christams and deactived 1500 vendors across the country the begining of this month.
> There are a lot of issues with this company now.
> They just got too big for their britches.
> Do you read their newsletter????
> All propaganda. They are an extension of the banks and now they can no longer make things work.
> They have losy FM, Chase, and AHMI in a lot of areas.
> Problem is Cyprexx got some of the contracts and want to pay less!!!!!!
> 350 for 20 cyd TO's....quack!!!!


FAS is part of LPS (Lenders Processing Service) all owned and run by FNF.


----------



## Guest

FNF...this would be????
FAS is part of a conglomerate traded on the NYSE....
When did FAS and LPS get in bed together???


----------



## RichR

Cleanupman said:


> FNF...this would be????


Fidelity National Financial ?

Not sure.


----------



## Guest

odd.....we have barely been doing any fas...mostly maid refresh for the past few months.
Yesterday, I get a call from "Mike" asking if we are happy with our new pricing agreement...we are a great vendor and they don't want to lose us...blah, blah, blah....today we get lots of new work orders...followed by a phone call asking for updates on them, lol.


----------



## mtmtnman

barefootlc said:


> odd.....we have barely been doing any fas...mostly maid refresh for the past few months.
> Yesterday, I get a call from "Mike" asking if we are happy with our new pricing agreement...we are a great vendor and they don't want to lose us...blah, blah, blah....today we get lots of new work orders...followed by a phone call asking for updates on them, lol.



If it's the same pricing schedule they tried to "entice" new contractors out here with good luck! I can go broke sitting at home in the lazyboy, It'll just take longer!!!!:whistling


----------



## Guest

according to Mike....no more discount over 20 cyd.
And paying base of 30 cyd for all properties...if over 30 cyd you bid.


----------



## david

have never heard bidding anything over 30 cu yds barefoot its set at certain price per cu yd over 30 i was told,some states could be different.


----------



## thanohano44

d+jhomeservices said:


> have never heard bidding anything over 30 cu yds barefoot its set at certain price per cu yd over 30 i was told,some states could be different.


It depends in several different variables. 

1) how many vendors do they have in a particular area. 
2) what is the quality rankings of those vendors?
3) how much depth they have in prospective "experienced" applicants etc.


This is just their way of weeding out poor performers. Stand your ground barefoot and don't let them take advantage of your kindness.


----------



## thanohano44

Cleanupman said:


> FNF...this would be????
> FAS is part of a conglomerate traded on the NYSE....
> When did FAS and LPS get in bed together???


4 years ago. They do bulk reo trash out bundles. Each alternating on the services.

Ex-Lps does the initial secure and FAS the trash out. Sometimes MCS gets involved and does the recurring.


----------



## david

barefoot be glad your getting any work with fas,it has went dead in ohio with them would guess safguard took most of it


----------



## Guest

Cleanupman said:


> Hey anyone heard of tis company????
> 
> 
> PPS
> 4262 Blue Diamond Rd #102-157
> Las Vegas, NV. 89139
> Office: 702-800-1930
> Mobile: 702-688-1190
> [email protected]


follow this link

http://www.ripoffreport.com/propert...y-s/precision-property-services-jo-a14cc.htm:


----------



## Guest

ERPP said:


> follow this link
> 
> http://www.ripoffreport.com/propert...y-s/precision-property-services-jo-a14cc.htm:


Thank you....
I found that over this past weekend...


----------



## Guest

*days are gone*



thanohano44 said:


> In the first 6 years, we made a KILLING with them.


First few years we made $$$$$$$$$$$$ off of them and SafeGaurd-dont hear anyone claiming that anymore:laughing:

those days are long gone-we still have FAS on hold but got rid of SG a long time ago.


----------



## Guest

Sure wish FAS would get Fannie here in MI. Like zero work with them now


----------



## david

dont expect any either they are going down fast


----------



## reoguys

They've been in bed together since Day One. High up management possibly CEO owns both.


----------



## Guest

Last I saw Cyprexx got the FNMA account for the states that lost FNMA through FAS....
There ae definitely a lot of issues going on with FAS. Internally as well as externally...


----------



## mtmtnman

FAS cannot get anyone to work for them out here. Just got a call from a broker on another issue and he says he's been waiting 10 days for FAS to do a trashout. Only 1 or 2 guys up here willing to work for them and these guys are buried. There not even doing any snow removals and the brokers are livid as they are responsible for slip and falls but AMS is not getting the work done and the brokers cannot hire me like they used to. All he is allowed to hire out is safety hazards FAS misses. If it keeps going like this there won't be any brokers that will be willing to list BAC properties as they are tired of the BS. The reason most guys i have talked to that where contacted by FAS and didn't sign up is due to FAS's incompetence and cheap cheap cheap slave wages not to mention the E&O and Additional Insured they are requiring.........


----------



## Guest

If we all stick together and stay away from these CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP companies they will not get the work in on time and the banks will catch wind that no one will work for these pieces of sh*t, they will get tossed to the curb, us as the vendors who physically do the work need to set the tempo, band togehter and bring the OLD, GOOD industry back.


----------



## mtmtnman

More news today. Since FAS can't get their chit together up here, Safeguard is starting to do some of the BAC work. 

Had one agent i talked to today tell me a funny one. He had a house assigned to him right at Christmas. FAS did not get it rekeyed till 3 weeks ago. By then the pipes had burst and flooded the basement. City said the water was off but the curb stop must have been jammed with minerals because while not at a full stream it was leaking enough to put 4' of water in a finished basement. FAS guy put in a bid to pump when he rekeyed it but has not pumped it yet. Broker called him yesterday and the FAS guy said that FAS has been slow paying and he had other companies that where paying, He would get to the pumpout when he got around to it!:laughing::laughing:

BOA is mad at the broker because he didn't have utilities activated to prevent freezing but the gas co. would not turn the gas on till they could go in the house to do a safety check and FAS drug their feet on the rekey and broker CANNOT get reimbursed for a rekey!! So who is liable?? Me thinks FAS should pay for damages................:whistling:whistling


----------



## BPWY

SG isn't going to be much faster in many remote areas.

I've mentioned that I'm their clean up guy.

I've gotten plenty of w/os that were RUSH.............. a month plus, ago.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> More news today. Since FAS can't get their chit together up here, Safeguard is starting to do some of the BAC work.
> 
> Had one agent i talked to today tell me a funny one. He had a house assigned to him right at Christmas. FAS did not get it rekeyed till 3 weeks ago. By then the pipes had burst and flooded the basement. City said the water was off but the curb stop must have been jammed with minerals because while not at a full stream it was leaking enough to put 4' of water in a finished basement. FAS guy put in a bid to pump when he rekeyed it but has not pumped it yet. Broker called him yesterday and the FAS guy said that FAS has been slow paying and he had other companies that where paying, He would get to the pumpout when he got around to it!:laughing::laughing:
> 
> BOA is mad at the broker because he didn't have utilities activated to prevent freezing but the gas co. would not turn the gas on till they could go in the house to do a safety check and FAS drug their feet on the rekey and broker CANNOT get reimbursed for a rekey!! So who is liable?? Me thinks FAS should pay for damages................:whistling:whistling


Safeguard has been doing BAC work for years. And their vendors don't need to wait on the SACC.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Safeguard has been doing BAC work for years. And their vendors don't need to wait on the SACC.


This was an REO, Not ppo. As far as i know SG don't do any ppo work up here. I never got a BAC order from them in the 9 months i worked for them on the ppo side......


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Safeguard has been doing BAC work for years. And their vendors don't need to wait on the SACC.







I did one or two BAC initials for the siblings.
No call in required.


----------



## reoguys

I worked for FAS a quick 2 months and then dropped as I saw through them right away when they rejected our invoice for initial lawn stating the grass didn't look that long AFTER we did the work. Then they turned around two weeks later and gave us the same lawn to do for maintenance. We ended up getting paid for it after much protesting ... so spent a good 2 hours for peanuts. Not worth the time spent haggling over a few bucks here and there AFTER the work has been done.


----------



## Guest

Many good years, ....working with FAS helped us acheive alot of personal goals. I think it's sad


----------



## david

*hi*

Ar i agree they use to be good to work for then down the drain it went,guess nothing lasts forever.


----------



## thanohano44

ARpreservation said:


> Many good years, ....working with FAS helped us acheive alot of personal goals. I think it's sad


Agreed


----------



## Guest

reoguys said:


> I worked for FAS a quick 2 months and then dropped as I saw through them right away when they rejected our invoice for initial lawn stating the grass didn't look that long AFTER we did the work. Then they turned around two weeks later and gave us the same lawn to do for maintenance. We ended up getting paid for it after much protesting ... so spent a good 2 hours for peanuts. Not worth the time spent haggling over a few bucks here and there AFTER the work has been done.


with some of these companies you will spend more time chasing crap down, showing them "their" mistakes or searching emails- and word of advice for anyone, if something is discussed on the phone, make them send an email stating "per our conversatation, yada yada" before doing anything.


----------



## BPWY

newenglandprop said:


> and word of advice for anyone, if something is discussed on the phone, make them send an email stating "per our conversatation, yada yada" before doing anything.






No kidding.


----------



## Guest

Yes, the state of affairs with FAS has gotten terrible...
Not sure why, my guess is they got toooooooo big for their britches...
Just sayin'....:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## Splinterpicker

IN THE words of JAMES BROWN "CAN I HIT AND QUIT IT" FAS cant even pay some of their employees lately. They are going through another tightening of the screws on their vendors and it is NOT Pretty. I followed a Fertilizer spreader (cow crap) the other day ( It is similar to a huge flat bed with this contraption that whirls the cow fertilizer out and on to the field). I may be mistaken but I think it had a few FAS execs in it and they were heading to their convention. Plans were to back up to the the doors of the convention hall and let er fly. 

Makes more sense than what they are doing right now. They want to cut larger jobs ( over 75 yards ) by 35 percent again after we just went through this in JANUARY!! :blink: Pull your collective 1 mind out and figure it out !! AUTOMATE or whatever you have to do !! Squeezing the vendor just makes it so the good vendors go away and Your LIABILITY raises. 

They take bids and mark them up 60 yes 60 PERCENT I have documented PROOF. And they still are not satisfied. UNBELIEVABLE !

LAY people off, or do whatever is needed and APPLY YOUR UNREALISTIC expectations to your company !! LEAD BY EXAMPLE. SO you laid off 100 out of 650 people in January? NICE START :clap: Do you want a Presidential award ?? Keep trimming the fat and don't look to us to be your escape goats for mismanagement. We are running on such tight margins that we look like spokes people for Jenny Craig, Weight watchers .... 

IS FAS A DIVISION OF CHASE ?? SEEMS LIKE THE SAME MANAGEMENT STYLE


----------



## BPWY

splinterpicker said:


> IS FAS A DIVISION OF CHASE ?? SEEMS LIKE THE SAME MANAGEMENT STYLE






Not that we know of yet, but here is some of their lineage.


http://www.digitaljournal.com/pr/704516


----------



## Splinterpicker

I was being toung in cheek ! But it sure seems like they are running FAS into the ground 

Thanks for the intel


----------



## Guest

FAS is not trustworthy and extremely cheap now. no more Obummer money


----------



## Guest

I've been hearing this from everyone accross the country the past couple months...
Did they finally get tooooooo big for themselves????:clap:


----------



## Guest

*Site for Property Preservation Companies to list Their Services*

Here is a site for any PP business that would like to list their business and website in a FREE national data base.
Do not pay anyone like LAMCO oror some company that wants a "membership" fee to list you or the promise of work for a "one-time fee".
This is all a scam.


www.rehabquestion.com


----------



## Guest

Cleanupman said:


> Here is a site for any PP business that would like to list their business and website in a FREE national data base.
> Do not pay anyone like LAMCO oror some company that wants a "membership" fee to list you or the promise of work for a "one-time fee".
> This is all a scam.
> 
> 
> www.rehabquestion.com


It is. So there is the answer to all the new people asking about companies that have contacted them to do work. Beware of all of them!


----------



## david

*hi*

heres a new trend for me fas is sending work orders with no pricing,then you do job ask them to put pricing to do an invcoice then deduct 10% for no invoice,these places are really getting shady


----------



## BPWY

Make your own invoice at your price level on Quick Books and upload that with your work.


----------



## GTX63

Five Brothers also leaves out prices on their grass recut orders, however they state that since you submitted a bid at the beginning of the year, your prices are already fixed so you should know what they are.
I personally, don't do work orders for companies that tell me "Don't worry, we'll sort it all out after the fact...buddy".


----------



## david

*hi*

i will not be doing anymore,i dont care how fast they need it done or if there's a violation,no pricing 1st it can sit and get fined.


----------



## GTX63

BPWY said:


> Make your own invoice at your price level on Quick Books and upload that with your work.


I can tell you that doing so is for your records and not FAS. Your letterhead bill will most likely end up in the circular file. Clerks don't know how to deal with rogue docs and invoices.


----------



## Guest

d+jhomeservices said:


> heres a new trend for me fas is sending work orders with no pricing,then you do job ask them to put pricing to do an invcoice then deduct 10% for no invoice,these places are really getting shady


Start denying the work orders for that reason....
This happened to us and at first we would not accept them until the fee was posted...if they did not rectify things in 24 hours we denied them.
When we saw this was continuing we just started denying them...


----------



## david

*hi*

if everyone denied this stuff maybe they'd get the point,i just wondering when e+0 ins is due next month how many more vendors their gonna lose.


----------



## BPWY

As the economy improves slightly and folks are able to find work these scum bag nationals will have a harder and harder time finding workers.

They'll either be forced to up their pay to a more reasonable number or go out of biz when they can't get any work done for their clients.


----------



## david

*hi*

you would think that would be the case bp but i dont see it getting any better unless the realtors and brokers take over all the work.


----------



## GTX63

Guys, if you have been around this circus long enough, you know they will not up their pay and they will not clean up their act. FAS gets a contract for Arizona, California, Nevada, Mexico, ect and screws it up for two years. Properties set, shoddy work, theft, vandalism, code violations, etc. Then Safeguard gets the contract and the same thing repeats itself until FAS gets it again two years later. But they all made their money and the cycle repeats itself.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> As the economy improves slightly and folks are able to find work these scum bag nationals will have a harder and harder time finding workers.
> 
> They'll either be forced to up their pay to a more reasonable number or go out of biz when they can't get any work done for their clients.


EXCELLANT POINT!!!!!!:whistling:thumbup:
Everyone needs to start saying no...period.
We have not received anything from a national in three weeks...
But we have not lost money either.
Very glad we forged great relationships with many of the local realtors...


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> Guys, if you have been around this circus long enough, you know they will not up their pay and they will not clean up their act. FAS gets a contract for Arizona, California, Nevada, Mexico, ect and screws it up for two years. Properties set, shoddy work, theft, vandalism, code violations, etc. Then Safeguard gets the contract and the same thing repeats itself until FAS gets it again two years later. But they all made their money and the cycle repeats itself.


Very true...
However, Fannie Mae was wrestled away from them in this area and it does not appear that they will get the FM contract back...
Remember FAS is traded so they are a bottom line company...if that starts to become effected then.....


----------



## GTX63

I have been in this trade long enough to have seen companies like them, and others, get the contracts taken from them and then given back to them again, over and over. Used to make me wonder, is the same vice president in the HUD, Fannie Mae, Chase, Countrywide, etc REO dept still working there? Did he not recall how FUBARd everything was the last time ZZX Properties had their portfolio? Or is it a new vice president now, and he/she can't find the file for who last had and screwed up all of their foreclosures?


----------



## Guest

Good point GTX
Safeguard has been around a loooooooong time....:blinkOH!!!!


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> Five Brothers also leaves out prices on their grass recut orders, however they state that since you submitted a bid at the beginning of the year, your prices are already fixed so you should know what they are.
> I personally, don't do work orders for companies that tell me "Don't worry, we'll sort it all out after the fact...buddy".


I have seen most my lawn with them goiing to other vendors. I will do the first cut (clean and pretty the yard) and maybe one recut and then not get another recut order on it.

stopped and looked at this property the other day. All 5 Brothers paperwork at property and lawn is mowed.

In the past when you got a property you had it until it changed hands.


I lost three FHA properties at beginning of lawn season. I couldn`t cut overgrown yards for the there low ball HUD approval prices.

anyone running in to this with them


----------



## Guest

Cleanupman said:


> Good point GTX
> Safeguard has been around a loooooooong time....:blinkOH!!!!


Checked into Safeguard the other day, at least three people there sent me e-mails saying they were needing contractors in my area. I filled out vendor form and replied to e-mail that I would get them a copy of my insurance to them and who I needed to send it to.

Guy response back that I would have to get insurance from three of their approved agents! I sent a response back to remove app. and that wasn`t going buy insurance I already had!(they must be getting a kick back on it)
No wonder there needing help in my area!


----------



## Guest

Starbaby...
We severed our relationship with them but this was the case prior to that...
We would get the recut at someone elses bid...or we would get the initial and then nothing...
We have started working a little more closely with the realtors...jsut wish we coould get a few more of them...


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> I have been in this trade long enough to have seen companies like them, and others, get the contracts taken from them and then given back to them again, over and over. Used to make me wonder, is the same vice president in the HUD, Fannie Mae, Chase, Countrywide, etc REO dept still working there? Did he not recall how FUBARd everything was the last time ZZX Properties had their portfolio? Or is it a new vice president now, and he/she can't find the file for who last had and screwed up all of their foreclosures?







They are all in bed with each other. 

Politician training if you will.


----------



## Guest

STARBABY said:


> Checked into Safeguard the other day, at least three people there sent me e-mails saying they were needing contractors in my area. I filled out vendor form and replied to e-mail that I would get them a copy of my insurance to them and who I needed to send it to.
> 
> Guy response back that I would have to get insurance from three of their approved agents! I sent a response back to remove app. and that wasn`t going buy insurance I already had!(they must be getting a kick back on it)
> No wonder there needing help in my area!


Im not sure how these companies are getting away with this...
Perhaps a complaint to the IRS???
By telling you to purchase ANYTHING from certain vendors makes you an employee...


----------



## Guest

Cleanupman said:


> Starbaby...
> We severed our relationship with them but this was the case prior to that...
> We would get the recut at someone elses bid...or we would get the initial and then nothing...
> We have started working a little more closely with the realtors...jsut wish we coould get a few more of them...


I work with realtors in my area and they like my work. But do not get enought from alone. So I`m having to deal with all this crap. Last year around this time my lawn guy couldn`t keep up. this year I bearly have enought to keep him busy.


----------



## Guest

I'm hearing this from everyone across the country...
I just sent an email to one of our client asking if we have a growth on our forehead or something...(not exactly those words!!!), haven't received anything new from them in three weeks.
Guys that work for Cyprexx...same thing not much in the past month...


----------



## david

*hi*

im in ohio and safeguard sends me an email ask if im interested in doing upper new york,utica area so it was open if anyone is interested.lol


----------



## GTX63

STARBABY said:


> Checked into Safeguard the other day, guy response back that I would have to get insurance from three of their approved agents! I sent a response back to remove app. and that wasn`t going buy insurance I already had!(they must be getting a kick back on it)
> No wonder there needing help in my area!


We started over 10 years ago with a $2700 premium for insurance we already had plus the "special" e&o. Went up later to over $7500 after a jump in sales. We crunched our numbers with them and decided we would not pay that to work for only one company. Oh and we had bogus claims as well that we only found out about after the fact. We still take work from them, just not their baloney.
Now, that said, lawsuits against contractors are going thru the roof and climbing. So you better have your insurance in order, and know the rules before your play in their sandbox.


----------



## Guest

Cleanupman said:


> I'm hearing this from everyone across the country...
> I just sent an email to one of our client asking if we have a growth on our forehead or something...(not exactly those words!!!), haven't received anything new from them in three weeks.
> Guys that work for Cyprexx...same thing not much in the past month...



At beginning of lawn season a person from Cyprexx contacted me and said they were hiring 70 new contractors. Was told I would have to start doing there recuts for $35, so I reduce my coverage area on recuts. only do in my county for that. They couldn`t find vendors for some they took from and asked me to take back, I did but double the fee for doing them:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

We quit performing any re-ocurring serices as the fees are just too low.
We have quit accepting any work order that will create a deficit on the books...
So far it has not hurt us...
The re-ocuring stuff was just breaking us....


----------



## reoguys

We cut our coverage area as well with Cyprexx. SG asks us to work with them but they're so unorganized. They give you properties but they're not on the portal. So you have to call and make sure first ... I believe they give it to several contractors and see who uploads first.


----------



## Guest

Has anyone try to call a coordinator at FAS lately. O my god what a pain in the A**. There are no more direct lines to coordinator. You call and go through a menu and maybe will get the right person. It`s like call your credit card and customer service at a large company!!!

I took a job from then that they have been able to find anyone to for two months (was getting e-mails with list of properties).Go to property today to take a look at it and them from the property. Well big surprise yard is overgrown.

I guess it`s been awhile since I have done anything new for them (by choose). Was they need photos to approve a lawn adjustment. She asked me to just send her photo on my phone (guess thinks everyone has signed up for this). After explaining to her I didn`t have the mobile thing on my phone, from the silence from her you would have thought I had grown a third eye in my head!:laughing::laughing:

also said I needed to have a lockbox sent to me the this property. Again THE silence from she, then she explain there was web address were i had to order it from. I`m sure i was sent e-mail about this and probably gave it the same amount of attention as rest from them:whistling:whistling


----------



## Guest

we like third eyes...wanna come to Nevada?????


----------



## Splinterpicker

Yes FAS has gotten more automated and once you get used to it it is better. You don't get passed around like a freezer mug at a kegger anymore. BE WARNED work orders over 34 yards need to be called in for a precount and any thing over the 35 yards has an ADDITIONAL DISCOUNT and can be up to 35 percent. So if you are getting say 20 dollars for your cubes and take the 35 percent off that is 14 a cube you are going to get paid. WHAT A FARCE. A friend did a job and after expenses the company got a whole 40 dollars. Its no wonder they cant get contractors to do the work. SO MUCH FOR THEIR 3 DAY TURN. I have not had to refuse any jobs but i know the day is comming. Then the newbies will come in and jack the place up but FAS DOES NOT CARE. I have been told come January if they have a contractor left there will be new contracts being awarded to them. I just don't get it and neither do they. It is like the ultimate game of cat and mouse. They cut the pay in one area only to have it be raised in another. Then all of a sudden it goes up in a way they never thought it would in the new area. This just happened with hazards. NOW we are to 4 tires to a cubic yard and 2 semi tires to a cube X amount of paint to cube and so on. They have made it so the money is NON existent. BE WARE OF FAS ON TRASHOUTS


----------



## BPWY

At FAS rates I wouldn't be able to even break even.


----------



## Guest

splinterpicker said:


> Yes FAS has gotten more automated and once you get used to it it is better. You don't get passed around like a freezer mug at a kegger anymore. BE WARNED work orders over 34 yards need to be called in for a precount and any thing over the 35 yards has an ADDITIONAL DISCOUNT and can be up to 35 percent. So if you are getting say 20 dollars for your cubes and take the 35 percent off that is 14 a cube you are going to get paid. WHAT A FARCE. A friend did a job and after expenses the company got a whole 40 dollars. Its no wonder they cant get contractors to do the work. SO MUCH FOR THEIR 3 DAY TURN. I have not had to refuse any jobs but i know the day is comming. Then the newbies will come in and jack the place up but FAS DOES NOT CARE. I have been told come January if they have a contractor left there will be new contracts being awarded to them. I just don't get it and neither do they. It is like the ultimate game of cat and mouse. They cut the pay in one area only to have it be raised in another. Then all of a sudden it goes up in a way they never thought it would in the new area. This just happened with hazards. NOW we are to 4 tires to a cubic yard and 2 semi tires to a cube X amount of paint to cube and so on. They have made it so the money is NON existent. BE WARE OF FAS ON TRASHOUTS


so much for there cost plus program. FAS just changed it the cost +++++++++++++++++


----------



## Splinterpicker

BPWY said:


> At FAS rates I wouldn't be able to even break even.


:

EXACTLY Their CONTRACT negotiators have to be on CRACK. These idiots could not get a contract right if they were the only ones bidding on it. :whistling

The sad part is they went public and from there it was all about their investors. I am in a wait and see mode. I KNOW they have other contractors in my area and I am waiting with baited breath to see what kind of disservice they give. mean time I have Realtors that keep me busy enough. The thing I used to like about FAS was the not having to chase them down for payment. Now a a days the check amounts are less than what it costs them to generate them and send em though.


----------



## david

*hi*

everyone just keep callin and complaining,refuse work till they agree to payment like i did.


----------



## Guest

d+jhomeservices said:


> everyone just keep callin and complaining,refuse work till they agree to payment like i did.


If only everyone would do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap::thumbup::clap::clap:


----------



## david

*hi*

true cleanup but the bs has to stop somewhere and if contractors keep letting em do it then they will,like the song goes you have to stand up for something or fall for anything


----------



## Guest

boy howdy...
Eventually the word will get out.
The only thing those of us that have been around a while is try to educate those whom do not know...
I have noticed the same companies posting for work in this area for the past six months now...every two weeks the same people...
This tells me that the word has started getting out in this area.
All these people writting "how to" books...not one of them have instructed the "newbies" how to perform a B&E analysis on a service to see if they can complete the wint for $45 or the lawn cut for $20...
I've called o couple of them on it in public forums such as this and they imediately stste that they" sre attempting to bring consistancy to the industry"...
Information is absolutely no good if only one side is using the information...but that is a topic for another thread????


----------



## david

*hi*

i'd like to know who all is working for fas and if your e+0 is due in july,do you feel like their worth even going back to anymore or drop em like flies.


----------



## Guest

Only thing I try to get out of them is grass cuts, and those are few n far between-everything else we cut them off years ago.


----------



## Guest

I have been doing pretty good with them lately. But now they lost the Fannie contract I don't know what I will do for work for them. And of course MCS and SG are full up. All I have left is AMS.


----------



## Guest

Hello everyone- 

I'm new to the board but have been a lurker for quite awhile. 





Any other REO/Hazard guys out there?


----------



## Guest

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> Hello everyone-
> 
> I'm new to the board but have been a lurker for quite awhile.
> 
> I hear a lot of pain in dealing with the nationals- we have some problems with them as well on the REO Repair and Hazard Claims side - (Extraordinarily cheap)
> 
> We don't do PP- so maybe we get treated a bit better? We have a LOT of clients - and we are very selective who we take on - (Make that I am very selective as to who we take on).
> 
> I avoid anyone who has a "noncompete" (Kiss it princess!):no:
> We do the occasional trashout - but usually large amounts- 80cd and up. But that is about it-
> 
> We put everyone of them on a 10 week probation- Inspections/bid - no work- take a hike. :no:
> 
> We cover ourselves to the T. Every phone call has a corresponding email "***, as we discussed at 2pm on 5/5/5555 you authorized us to ..."
> 
> We also hold a few trump cards in reserve- going after the companies license and ringing up the Real Estate Agent/Client. Do that a couple of times- and BOOM the check comes flying in. We also inform them that they are on probation. (You guys that are owed money- should be a doc on the front door or window with the ownership info....and a realtor name 10 minutes on Google- and bingo, you have what you need. For the Nationals- we also have drop the hint -
> 
> "Hey I noticed you guys aren't on the License Board here..." (Meaning go ahead and drop me- and you'll play poo poo games in court with the DemocratiK People's Republik of Kalifornication- and all of their fines and fees, as well as us nailing you with CALEPA and USEPA)
> .
> We also don't pay attention to that "No Leins" - in most states that is illegal - and the contract was violated when they did not pay...we send emails, and document phone calls....I'll lein that puppy quicker than Obama goes on Vacation! Normally we don't have to- the threat of a call to the client- fixes the issue.
> 
> The last call goes like this:
> 
> ME: This is Cruz from Anderco Carpet Co, how are you?
> 
> Them: Good, what can I do for you, I'm really swamped...
> 
> ME: I didn't get paid on 555 N 555 Street, and I've invoiced you three time, and you are 30 days late. We need to get this handled so we can continue to work for you on those other 5 jobs you sent.
> 
> THEM: I'm sorry to hear that. I'll have accounting look into it.
> 
> ME: No worries, though I did notice that this is a BOFA Asset- # 555555 and the Asset Manager Is Billy Bobblehead. They are up in Simi Valley, right?
> 
> THEM: Uhh (uncomfortable fidgeting sounds) Well uh um, er, our clients are confid-
> 
> ME: The realtor name is Jane Doe and her number is 555-1212.
> Mayybe she can help get this straightened out with Billy?
> THEM: I'll get this taken care of right away.
> 
> ME: BOFA number for Simi Valley is 555-5555, oh look, Billy is extension 555. Google is wonderful. Maybe I should just give him a ring?
> 
> THEM: Let me get my manager.
> 
> (Crap music- or propaganda recording- 5 minutes)
> MANAGER: I'm getting you and ACH payment
> 
> ME: Great- thank you so much for your help! We really enjoy working with you.
> 
> Clears that up for 6 mos or so:laughing:
> 
> 
> I will on occasion negotiate with them- 5% here - a hookup there- if the volume is there- or they have been above board. That being said - as we get a lot of calls for the turn down jobs (jobs that other guys cant do- or wont) we look at them and give them our number. It is what it is. You need it done - this is what it costs.
> 
> Our bids are solid - we get about half of the work we bid (though work volume is horribly down as compared to last year - we are running 10-12 jobs at a time- as apposed to 60 or 70 at a time this time last year.)
> 
> There are now 12 players for BOFA work- so the same workload is being split to a bunch of outsourcers.....who have their contractor nets. Even worse - there is some "inbreeding" LPS is an outsourcer for BOFA - but they also bid BOFA direct...as does Core Logic and even BACFS. Then there are the Nationals, i.e. Safeguard, FAS, AMS, Miken, et al.
> 
> A while back- I came from inside a National REO/Hazard Company- (That's how I got offered this gig) Believe me- if you think you are getting robbed - you wouldn't believe how they treat their own employees. The company makes 30-50% from the source client.... but they pay squat to their employees- and stress them to the breaking point- along with hanging the "axe" over their head. The Nationals ONLY care about their client, and their scorecard. Understand that and half of the battle is won. They usually don't hire Project Managers (you know the PMP kind) they hire "administrators and Coordinators" No construction experience- and basic computer skills. Basically there to send you the job- email an update- and answer the phone for the client. They'll usually have 25-40 (or 60 to 70 in my case, as I was a real PM for a construction company prior) homes on their desk at any given time. (Company Volume dependent)No clue on Production efficiency, either.
> 
> I have heard that PP and Hazard claims are worse in some cases.
> 
> Their systems are for organizing reports- so P&L can be seen - not about construction management.
> 
> For us-
> 
> Our REO/Hazard is a sideline to Construction, and that is a secondary business to Flooring (we are a wholesale dealer supplier). So- we don't rely on one income stream.
> 
> Even better- we help out other contractors when we can- they help us - we help them. Our state is big enough there isn't a reason to be greedy. Plus we cover 3 states for flooring. (keeps the lights on!)
> 
> 
> Any other REO/Hazard guys out there?


That sounds more like what we do, we don't work for any nationals and are a much smaller area and scale than you. We are a general contractor and do "regular" construction too. Since reo has slowed down we are still busy working on rentals and with house rehabbers. We are in California too. Thankfully we have not had any payment issues worse than just slow to pay in all the time we have done this type of work.


----------



## Guest

typos


----------



## Guest

@CRUZ...
GREAT STUFF!!!!!!!
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Guest

OH Yeah...
You do anything in Nevada????


----------



## Guest

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> We don't have too many problems either. (Mainly because I am evil:thumbsup
> 
> Glad to see another Cali Contractor!
> 
> I forgot to mention- we don't accept clients that have more than a 30 day pay cycle. EVER. We'd go bankrupt at our volume- (we buy carpet by the Container, or truckload, that's a big chunk of change- mills don't give 45 or 60 day terms on payment- its usually POD- so when I float them 30 for payment after install- they can smile and thank me for being nice!)
> 
> Funny though- I know from being inside the large banks pay very quickly- basically that large contractor is grabbing interest and percentage on the money. BOFA pays usually within 15 days. (To the Nationals) Never believe them when they say they didn't get paid. (BS)
> 
> Nationals also don't get dinged for late completions- at least not money- but their scorecard suffers- and they they are off of the list.


Every time we get a Wells Fargo or BOA through a realtos we are paid from the realtor within two weeks...who has been paid by the bank.
We ahve one client that meets us at the property with a check and ask us to send the finals with some good shots for the website...
The nationals have built-in a system to beat you out of $$$$$ should you not be on your J-O--B......
That is why the revenue is always late and hung up...


----------



## Guest

*Fas*

Hey Cleanup man!
Nice to meet you-


----------



## Guest

Currently we only handle HUD properties...
Pretty cut and dried...
However there is a lot of scuttlebutt throughout the industry and well...ya just never know.
If we get back into the front end of things...when we were we subbed a lot of floor gigs out.
Should the numbers start comming in decent may get back into the front end again...

A pleasure...Do you ever get this way??


----------



## Guest

Cleanup man- 
Anytime you need flooring- let me know - I can get you the material and or shoot a crew off to you!


----------



## Guest

We were told In March that we would have a serious volumne from one of our clients.
We beefed up our labor pool and when march was over ZIP...
Whe I called them up and spoke to our state rep, as soon as I said we hired I hear...uh-oh...:blink:
We are also being told by several places...realtors, bankers etc...
Aug. Sept...:sad:

Will definitely keep you in mind on the flooring though...
Appreciate it!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## Splinterpicker

Cleanupman said:


> We were told In March that we would have a serious volume from one of our clients.
> We beefed up our labor pool and when march was over ZIP...
> Whe I called them up and spoke to our state rep, as soon as I said we hired I hear...uh-oh...:blink:
> We are also being told by several places...realtors, bankers etc...
> Aug. Sept...:sad:
> 
> Will definitely keep you in mind on the flooring though...
> Appreciate it!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:


When I start getting blown up with work then I will look into hiring MORE employees. I have been hearing the hold on the flood is going to happen for the last 5 years. At first I geared up and tooled up NOTHING :wallbash::yawn: We shall SEE


----------



## Guest

Typos


----------



## Guest

HEY!!!!!
I learned my lesson!!!
I have three employees on-call.
until I can provide them with 80 hours a week not hiring!!!


----------



## Guest

Cleanupman said:


> HEY!!!!!
> I learned my lesson!!!
> I have three employees on-call.
> until I can provide them with 80 hours a week not hiring!!!


I`m sending My three employees out to do what work I am getting. I saying close to the house to repair equipment. 

sorry a little off subject:

I run john deere 757 o turn mowers. As some of you may know when you over 2000 hrs on them the hydraulic pump start to go down.
It will cost you $800 from dealer,$400 online for a rebuilt one. I have just found acouple of weeks I could order all the parts and rebiuld the pumps myself for around $120. also found a small 12 volt oil pump at a clean out and have been using it flush the hydrualic system out (remove all metal shavings)


Is anyone esle doing anytthing like this? was just wondering!


thing have been so slow I have been looking at ways to reduce maintain cost


----------



## BPWY

I've heard those 700 series eat motors too. Overheating problems.


I thought I was safe by buying a 777 liquid cooled. But nope.

Some where before I got it it sucked up A WHOLE LOT of dirt. 
Now it burns oil...... a lot.


----------



## Guest

We have nothing but dust to mow here. Well every now and then we do get a nice lawn, for those we do have a decent machine, but for the others we go get the $25 machines at yard sales, flea markets etc. and run them till they drop.
If I can get more than one season out of them they have paid for themselves twice...:whistling:thumbup::clap:


----------



## Guest

Watching your guys comments makes me wish Chevy, Ford and Caterpillar built lawn Mowers!!:laughing: 

:thumbsup:

We could have the Boss 302 Lift Deck, the 427 Tri-power extended deck- and for those evil jobs- the tracked dual deck D9 twin turbo diesel (with optional ripper) :thumbup:

Sorry it's 

647 AM- best joke I had:laughing:


----------



## Guest

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> Watching your guys comments makes me wish Chevy, Ford and Caterpillar built lawn Mowers!!:laughing:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> We could have the Boss 302 Lift Deck, the 427 Tri-power extended deck- and for those evil jobs- the tracked dual deck D9 twin turbo diesel (with optional ripper) :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry it's
> 
> 647 AM- best joke I had:laughing:


We would have to build the golf course from hell to use them!!!!


----------



## STARBABY

BPWY said:


> I've heard those 700 series eat motors too. Overheating problems.
> 
> 
> I thought I was safe by buying a 777 liquid cooled. But nope.
> 
> Some where before I got it it sucked up A WHOLE LOT of dirt.
> Now it burns oil...... a lot.


My oldest 757 had to replace motor on it, threw a rod. figure out then I was going to have to oil levels on my own equipment.

never have run a liquid cooled system. all run under the same rule! keeping them clean, they will run cooler,will see oil leaks. On the air cooled motor you have to keep grass out of area between head and heat sheild.


----------



## Splinterpicker

OK soooooooooooooooo has anyone been keeping busy with FAS. I have MABIE rolled one house from them in the last 3 months


----------



## GTX63

We kicked them to the curb about 2 years ago and havent seen anything with their name on it in the last several months.


----------



## JDRM

Still doing alot in Florida...:thumbsup:


----------



## STARBABY

I stopped about a month ago! if they would just stop sending e-mails asking if I could cover there late properties. Got tried of the run around with them!


----------



## Splinterpicker

STARBABY said:


> I stopped about a month ago! if they would just stop sending e-mails asking if I could cover there late properties. Got tried of the run around with them!


Yes I am in hte same situation. I don't know what their trip is. They send me out to do jobs and I can't get at them. They tell me " We will get a new vendor out to it". Then it sits for 3 weeks at least, I have driven past the one I am referencing and nothing has happened. SO much for their 3 day turns and blah blah blah. A realtor told me a long time ago don't threaten just do it when discussing another realtor that was into me for 10K and taking them to court. Learn to write contracts and pay decent people a decent wage. 


Like the rock band queen said "Another one bites the dust". :thumbsup:


----------



## david

*hi*

they wanted me to do a 110 cu yd house full of termites for 1,375.00 i said you done lost your mind,they just said we'll find another vendor i said good luck it's still sittin full. refuse work if you cant make money they'll all get hint eventually


----------



## GTX63

david said:


> they just said we'll find another vendor .


or they'll just wait until the contract is taken over by another National.


----------



## JFMURFY

I see there work coming in dribs an drabs... try to stay away from their cheap-a** reocurring services. They send WO's, but its clear across the State(not that CT is big State), but to drive 70-90 mile one way for $29 just ain't happening. I just "deny" them...


----------



## STARBABY

GTX63 said:


> or they'll just wait until the contract is taken over by another National.


 
I have been getting properties with Cyprexx, that I refused to do the with FAS (trashouts).


----------



## Splinterpicker

david said:


> they wanted me to do a 110 cu yd house full of termites for 1,375.00 i said you done lost your mind,they just said we'll find another vendor i said good luck it's still sittin full. refuse work if you cant make money they'll all get hint eventually


 
They don't care It is more money if they get it done in 3 days but they have come to realize that 3 days and greatly reduced income for us is a non winning situation for either party. They have lost many contracts and gone back to their old structure of 2 or 3 years ago .... reducing their employee cost and overhead. Also not needing to have the cell app. Sounds like they are in the decline of their companies life cycle

Introduction 
Growth
Maturity
Decline 

Are the 4 stages of ANY business.


----------



## JFMURFY

Well...it sounds to me like they're putting quantity ahead of quality... With the standard verbiage we can give you more... an you ca make up profits in quantity. Been around too long... that concept does not work.


----------



## BRADSConst

Splinterpicker said:


> They don't care It is more money if they get it done in 3 days but they have come to realize that 3 days and greatly reduced income for us is a non winning situation for either party. They have lost many contracts and gone back to their old structure of 2 or 3 years ago .... reducing their employee cost and overhead. Also not needing to have the cell app. Sounds like they are in the decline of their companies life cycle
> 
> Introduction
> Growth
> Maturity
> Decline
> 
> Are the 4 stages of ANY business.


I'd have to disagree. In P&P, for most the business is like this.

Introduction - FNG
Decline - Food stamps and welfare


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GTX63

If someone can start up a P&P biz in 2013 and grow, hire workers, expand and still show good profits in 5 years, they better write a book about it, cause it will be a best seller.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

GTX63 said:


> If someone can start up a P&P biz in 2013 and grow, hire workers, expand and still show good profits in 5 years, they better write a book about it, cause it will be a best seller.


Amen to that. It doesn't matter who the clients are anymore. If the work isn't there, it isn't there. 

I've been doing this for just over 5 years. I'm very selective about who I work with and have only kept 1 client consistently for the past 3, while others come and go. But their volume goes down at some point during the Fall and doesn't come back up until just before Spring. Winters are very lean and this year isn't an exception.

Nationals/Regionals/HUD contractors with the volume usually have very poor pricing because they bid too low, in order to get the contracts. I'll get a job before I'll work with any of them.

2013 could see the end of my business. I've got another plan I'm working on but it will be all family and all local.

Linda


----------



## GTX63

Linda, if you are like me, YOU are the business. You can close out P&P but you will still keep going.

Around 2008 when the amount of properties we were turning over was simply staggering to comprehend, I told my guys "You have about 4-5 years to make your money, so get it now, cause you may not like the next company I start up, lol."


----------



## APlusPPGroup

You are exactly right. The business IS me and I am the business.

I expanded when it was feasible to expand but now I'm planning on a major downsize. I feel bad when I don't have work for the vendors during the off season. And not having work for them means I'm not making anything either. 

I've been considering a change for over a year and I'm overdue. It's time to put my new plan into effect.

Linda


----------



## JDRM

I agree with you both! My backup plan is already moving, just staying in the P&P world to see how it pans out, Make some $ while is is still around, by no means am I relying on it! :thumbsup:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

JDRM said:


> I agree with you both! My backup plan is already moving, just staying in the P&P world to see how it pans out, Make some $ while is is still around, by no means am I relying on it! :thumbsup:


I'll stay in it somewhat, too, but the downsizing will be dramatic. I'm only going to maintain properties in 2 or 3 states, once the plan goes into effect, and preservation is not going to be my primary source of income anymore.

Linda


----------



## GTX63

I speak with realtors and appraisers a lot, and they all agree. The pay for them has gone down, down, down, turn left, and then down some more. The requirements for them have gone dramatically up. The quality of the contractors doing work on them has also reached an alltime low...


----------



## BPWY

Spring of 09 when I was trying to decide to get into the biz my uncle made a statement that at the time I was dubious of.

He said that 5 years tops would be the max in terms of a good run.

At the time I didn't believe him, but it didn't take too many months in 09 before I started to see he was right.
I started to transition my business towards leaving P&P all together.
My gut instincts were right then about the state of things, I've not been very surprised by what I saw in the next few years.


----------



## GTX63

This business had to be finite or the banking system and our economy would be doomed.
The level of foreclosures and bankruptcies we saw were unsustainable.
If I had started up a manufacturing company and we exceeded initial projections by 1000%, I would be ecstatic. That would be an opportunity _*for*_ a lifetime. Doing the level of REO/P&P we did was the opportunity _*of* _a lifetime. Nothing but a gold rush.


----------



## Splinterpicker

GTX63 said:


> This business had to be finite or the banking system and our economy would be doomed.
> The level of foreclosures and bankruptcies we saw were unsustainable.
> If I had started up a manufacturing company and we exceeded initial projections by 1000%, I would be ecstatic. That would be an opportunity _*for*_ a lifetime. Doing the level of REO/P&P we did was the opportunity _*of* _a lifetime. Nothing but a gold rush.


AMEN Brothah

If you were NOT smart enough to see that you are blind. We did well for the last 14 years in this industry. Always squeezed every dime out and saved it like a popper. Invested in Our future and not an extravagant lifestyle for when times like today hit. We have really not noticed a difference other than not going out to eat as much and not having to sweat to make ends meet today. My 85 year old dad said its time that industry you are in son is dying. True that


----------



## BPWY

Not much of a "GOLD" rush the last handful of years.


----------



## STARBABY

GTX63 said:


> I speak with realtors and appraisers a lot, and they all agree. The pay for them has gone down, down, down, turn left, and then down some more. The requirements for them have gone dramatically up. The quality of the contractors doing work on them has also reached an alltime low...


 
getting what there paying for. Myself i`ll try to work with all the company i`m sign up with, but if it isn`t profitable whats the point of doing it


----------



## STARBABY

BPWY said:


> Not much of a "GOLD" rush the last handful of years.


 
I heard that ! had a crew helping do a clean out today six people including myself. we work are butts off got home late. I let them talk me down on my price. By the time I paid the help fuel for three trucks,ect I may have made a few hunder dollars. Got home to an email asking me to come down another bid(my answer is going to be no)


----------



## Splinterpicker

http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Field-Asset-Services-Reviews-E318489.htm

l Does not look good for FAS l 
read between the lines


----------



## enriquegill012

FAS turned south about 3 years ago. They would pull work orders before they were due, while our crew was in the field and cancel the order without allowing us to update or invoice


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Is Assurant subbing work from other nationals? 

I have a property for a realtor that is totally screwed up and they missed EVERYTHING. the asset manager listed it on the market for far more than it's worth. They asked me to give them a few bids and the place is really bad. The asset manager is going after AFAS.


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> Is Assurant subbing work from other nationals?
> 
> I have a property for a realtor that is totally screwed up and they missed EVERYTHING. the asset manager listed it on the market for far more than it's worth. They asked me to give them a few bids and the place is really bad. The asset manager is going after AFAS.


And you have to ask..


----------



## JDRM

No, they are direct with lenders. Problem is their pricing is lower than most nats. People direct with them survive, But you have someone subbing that work out, and what do you end up with?.......


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Zuse said:


> And you have to ask..



Pretty sure I saw the same jack leg crew on a SL property.


----------



## Zuse

Craigslist Hack said:


> Pretty sure I saw the same jack leg crew on a SL property.



Mr.Roach is powerful with the "Force".. Strong is he with SL. 

I got that per-verbal email from him again:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Ohnojim

*Assurant made some very poor moves.*

Their new pricing caused the larger guys that were subbing out a lot of volume to not be able to support that model and keep their subs.

Then they doubled down on stupid by requiring a cost estimator making it too much of a PITA for the smaller crews working direct, who could have worked for the lower pricing.

OOPS.

I will say this for AFAS, check was never late 21 days every time all the time. Even after I put myself on hold. I was even considering giving them a call, I have no issues with them that are deal breakers, and have had good luck getting good bids through. But, I believe a company from somewhere in New England has taken over the WF work, and they do the CE for you.


----------



## madxtreme01

forget the cost estimator being a PITA, it's expensive, especially since you never know if your bids are going to be approved


----------



## Ohnojim

*Assurant pays for the CE on their*

work orders. The bids are one thing, they want a CE on even basic orders.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

So a 35.00 trip charge is 25.20 after discount from service link then AFAS takes another 10.08 then you have to pay 10.00 for repair base leaving the contractor with $5.12 for his troubles?

I'm looking to get into the AFAS network this is too good to pass up!


----------



## tony1225

A CE is only required on HUD properties. If the CE is for an AFAS property there is no charge to the vendor.


----------



## Ohnojim

*They pay for the CE*

I got out before it became mandatory, so I don't know how it all panned out, exactly.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Ohnojim said:


> I got out before it became mandatory, so I don't know how it all panned out, exactly.


Either way it doesn't matter a CE is total BS from the jump.


----------



## Mike Litoris

Recently did 3 Initial REO orders for AFAS because some Realtor begged us to. Clean outs, smoke and co2 alarms, GC, shrubs, initial sales clean, etc. Just got my 3rd BS cut invoice. Told them to shove it. What a joke of an operation. 

It's my fault because I knew better but I was wanting to see if the Realtor gave us anything else but all he has is a connection to AFAS so it would just continue to be this crap.


----------



## GTX63

We get referrals by brokers all the time. They send us these snake oil companies working with no knowledge of their reputation or history. They think they are doing us a favor. They get a call looking for good contractors and then pass the information to us. It is almost always a loser.


----------

